# Book recommendations...



## troubledheart (Dec 20, 2010)

We are young, newlyweds on the brink of divorce. We want to work together to save our marriage if at all possible. (We cannot afford counseling at this point) There has been no cheating or lying or loss of trust. We have just fallen onto an "unhappy" path. I am failing him as a wife and he as my husband. It is awful. We argue and bicker all the time. We lack communication skills and have some anger issues because of that. No abuse, just frustration.

I am wondering if any of you have any recommendations for books that we can do together or alone. Whatever. I'm desperate. I am in the process of getting "The Love Dare" from a friend and the movie "Fireproof". But I am interested in some reading material.

Please and thank you. I don't know where else to go and I don't want to spend a bunch of money on Amazon buying crumby books.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

maake aa fun day out of it, get starbucks [or whatever you like] go to boarders or barnes and noble, pick up the dr.phil books, and a few work books, just leaf through them.

if one speaks to you buy it. the work books are quite informative...i liked the books about self and being happy.

sometimes, it helps if both people feel the books arre a good match and this douch isnt talkin out of his ass.

if dr. phil isnt the one, have another day next week, same thing..this also helps the two of you feel closer with time together, you will have secret inside jokes abput this book and that, and the people in book stores are a scream. so funny, and this is what being together is about, spending time and working in the two of you, and insider things.

plus the more books you come across, the more things you can take under advisement, and so things arent useful now, but will 
come around in the future.

good luck in your venture...just remember to have fun..if its a chore, or a demand it will likely be rebuffed...


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Get the five love language book by Gary Chapman it's a wonderful book it has helped couples through different stages
get it you won't regret it 
good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

